# Simple glue-up question



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

I think this will be a simple answer, but I can't decide which route to take.

I'm about to glue up a panel that will be roughly 24" wide. I am trying to decide the best method to keep this panel flat over time. Aesthetics don't matter for what it will be used for, but it needs to stay flat.

I can either edge join 5 boards which are each about 5" wide, or I can rip them to a narrow width, such as 1" and join them, like an edge-grain cutting board (obviously more work).

The 4/4 lumber has been acclimating to my shop for several months.

What do you guys think gives me the best chance of keeping it flat?

Thanks,


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

What kind of wood? Approx. 2" rips would be my Guess


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Simple answer? Hmmmm…

Quarter-sawn lumber is the most stable , everything else being equal. Splitting a 5" board into 5 pieces and then gluing them back together in the same orientation won't accomplish anything. Ripping flat-sawn stock into strips and turning the strips to create a quarter-sawn panel would lead to greater stability. but if the edges of your 5" pieces have vertically-oriented grain already, then ripping and rolling would not provide a benefit.

Here's as simply as I can put it: Do whatever you need to do to get as close to quarter-sawn material as you can.


----------



## jkinoh (Mar 16, 2013)

I wouldn't be afraid to glue up 5" boards. Should be fine as long as they are all flat to start and edges are accurate 90deg.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Clamp up with cauls and keep in cauls a few days.

Keep it as thick as you can as long as you can.

Keep it in a stable environment. I put in plastic bags or take in the house.

If it cups you can always go back and split it and reglue.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys. If it cups, I am hosed, because it will be in another state. I'm more concerned about twisting than cupping.

It is plain sawn, so perhaps I'll cut it, rotate it and glue it.

Thanks again,


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

"4/4" and "needs to stay flat" don't go together. I have gone exclusively to 5/4 lumber for that very reason. I would agree to rip it into strips and show the quartersawn sides. It will be a lot of work at the jointer, but well worth it in the end.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

> What do you guys think gives me the best chance of keeping it flat?
> 
> Thanks,- SuperCubber


If an absolutely flat panel were critical, I'd be veneering an MDO or MDF core. If i could tolerate very minor variations to perfectly flat, I'd be using plywood, either apple ply or marine grade ply. the next most stable would be lumber core or any furniture grade veneered ply, and then, the least stable, would be solid wood.

Regardless of how you cut the wood, glue it up, etc., there are no guarantees it will stay flat.

Of course, "flat" is a relative term. As is the "risk" of it not staying that way. You've got to make that call.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> It is plain sawn, so perhaps I ll cut it, rotate it and glue it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> - SuperCubber


Be careful on that rotating if the grain direction is reversed you may have a devil of a time if you plan on hand planing.

Dittos on the 5/4. I'm a much happier camper since I've gone to that. If you have a log milled I've found you have to watch the sawyers they are so used to cutting 4/4 and 8/4 they get 5/4 messed up pretty easy. Last go round I had to stand there and measure every single cut the guy just couldn't compute it on his machine I guess.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> What do you guys think gives me the best chance of keeping it flat?
> 
> Thanks,- SuperCubber
> 
> ...


I could totally use plywood. I was so stuck on figuring a way to use this hardwood that I totally ignored the idea of using plywood. Thanks for slapping my forehead!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep, no worry with todays plywood.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe add a "Breadboard" edge to the ends? Tends to keep the panels I make flat.


----------

